# CHIC question



## jacqui (Aug 7, 2007)

I took Phoebe and her eight puppies for their BAER test. They all passed which was not a surprise. I submitted Phoebe's results and got her OFA certificate.

My question is do I have to apply for her CHIC or does it happen automatically?
This was the only exam Phoebe needed for her CHIC.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Once you have completed the four required test (BAER, Cerf, Patella, Hips) and turned them into OFA, OFA will then issue you a CHIC # and will send you the certificate.


----------

